# Online psychology tests



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 8, 2008)

Online psychology tests
_The Week_
Friday, November 14, 2008

Youjustgetme.com rates your personality in categories such as outgoingness and empathy—and lets you find out how others see you. The “I Just Get Myself” test comprises “40 easy questions but delivers a surprisingly insightful assessment.”

Implicit.harvard.edu/implicit, the homepage for Harvard’s Project Implicit, tries to show how unconscious biases can effect our decisions. It currently features a test designed to uncover bias about race and other issues raised by this year’s presidential race.

Sanityscore.com is “one of the best online mental health resources.” This simple test assesses aspects of mental health, “including your risk of depression, anxiety, and other emotional disorders.” 

*Just don’t treat it as a replacement for a professional assessment.* 

*Source:* _The New York Times_


----------



## white page (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi ,

thanks for the info , I found the sanity score test pretty accurate ,


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi David,
I'd like to add a stress test you must be familiar with. It is the Holmes and Rahe test that goes back to the 60's. It's probably on-line but I did not want to add a link in case it was a no-no. But I'm really curious on your opinion on that one as I have always found it pretty solid. I use it as a type of year end "inventory".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 8, 2008)

Feel free to add the link, Sparrow.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a link to a Holmes and Rahe stress test.

http://www.stress-management.net/stress-test.htm

Beyond any kind of score, I find the simple awareness can be a real eye opener.


----------



## Meg (Nov 27, 2008)

I did the 'youjustgetme' test... some of it was pretty accurate, some of it wasn't.  What got me laughing though, was that under the 'disciplined' bubble one supposedly joking comment was, "If there was ever a person who ironed their jeans or kept a color-coded closet, it would be you."  I don't do either of those things, but I share my office with two other women my age, and one of them _does_ iron her jeans, and the other _does _have a perfectly colour-coordinated wardrobe.  Maybe its radar was a little off.


----------

